# Plastic Dwarf Lord



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, just wondering whether there is a plastic dwarf lord available?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not sure if it is the only one, but you could always get hold of the one out of BfSP, there are usually a couple knocking about on ebay and the likes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With Good Reason. They're shit as.

Personally while you may find the convertability of Plastic Good, the quality of the Dwarf Lords are astounding - Alrik can either be on the Shield, or mounted on a 20 mm Plastic Base (either at the corner, or with careful modelling of your other troops), and save the shield for something like another Lord.

I'm fond of the Eye patch lord with Hammer, myself.

Alternatively, a dwarf is a dwarf - you could use any champion equipment from the Plastic Sets, and combine with a bit of Green Stuff/Metal weaponheads from ironbreakers, Hammerers, Miners, or Slayers for a unique, and stunning lord.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Indeed the BfSP one is quite static and doesn't hold a bead to the metal ones, but if you prefer plastic for whatever reason they are cheap.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

GW never made a plastic multipart lord / std bearer like the other new armies have. Mainly because Dwarves don't really lend themselves that well to that level of multipart plastics because of their shape but as said before there is the bfsp model (which sort of proves my point)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a huge back catalogue filled with totally awsome Dwarf Lord characters, get some of them instead, the BfSP one is goofy:wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Alrik can either be on the Shield, or mounted on a 20 mm Plastic Base (either at the corner, or with careful modelling of your other troops), and save the shield for something like another Lord


Alrik is a gorgeous model. I might use him, sling the shield on his back (Golden mmmm) Then use the two carrier bumslaves as somethign else.


----------

